# Roku Won't Connect! Please Help?



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yesterday my Roku wouldn't connect to my Wireless network. Well to be more specific it keeps saying _"Can't connect to local area network"_ This has been driving me crazy!

First I did what it said and put the Roku's MAC address on my Router. That didn't do anything. I called the Roku Techline, but they were amazing unhelpful after spending almost 100 minutes on the phone. They kept telling me to do the same things, which didn't work!

Can anyone tell me if there is something I need to do in my Router to get the Roku to work? It should just connect. It clearly is getting the Wireless signal, but not the LAN. I don't understand why it would need a LAN since I'm doing Wireless setup. What's going on here?

I've had this unit for a month, and it was mostly fine, but was problematic at times. Now I'm thinking I have a defective unit. I have a Westell 7500 Modem, and Netgear WGT624 Router. My Internet Provider is Verizon.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Can anyone tell me if there is something I need to do in my Router to get the Roku to work? It should just connect. It clearly is getting the Wireless signal, but not the LAN. I don't understand why it would need a LAN since I'm doing Wireless setup. What's going on here?


Nothing you need to do - if the router is setup for DHCP the Roku should be supplied an IP address , perhaps the wireless is fault 
What Wireless Networks does it find for you to select from ?

do you have security enabled on the wireless router - i would first take that off and then try and get thr Roku to connect



> First I did what it said and put the Roku's MAC address on my Router


should not need to do that

What model is it you have ?

Mine M1001 I think - connects without any special settings


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I Disabled the security settings and it still wouldn't connect!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does it see the SSID of the wireles ?


> I've had this unit for a month, and it was mostly fine, but was problematic at times. Now I'm thinking I have a defective unit.


you may have


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

You mean the name of my Wireless Network? It does see the Network, and clearly gets a signal. It just won't connect for some stupid reason!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does it see any other netwroks at all ?

Do you have a laptop / desktop on the wireless - if so can you

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download and install*
http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php

Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
----------------------


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Roku does get a signal from some neighbors networks sometimes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see if you can connect to any of those - if any unsecured (SHOULD NOT normally do this as it is stealing - BUT i think as a fault finding process its ok) - at least try a different wireless signal - just to see if you can connect to a wireless and its something wrong with your router


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't connect to the Neighbors. They have theirs Wireless Networks locked, which they should.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What else is connected wirelessly to your router


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Printer Router, for wireless printing. That shouldn't affect that Roku though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would not think so - but what do you have connected to your wireless router 
I would be tempted to make a note of all the settings in the router and do a factory reset and reset up and see if connects - if you cant talk nicely to a neighbour and as a test see if you can connect to theres

what PCs / Laptops do you have connected wirelessly to the router


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So no chance you can hard wire it.


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I haven't tried connected it with an Ethernet cable! The whole point of the Roku is that it will work _Wirelessly!_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the point of the wired connection is just a test to see if it works, we're not saying that's a solution.


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

The whole point of buying the Roku is that you don't need to connect it to anything. If that's what I need to do to get it to work, then it's absolutely pointless!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try rereading my post. WE'RE ONLY TRYING TO TEST AND SEE IF THE THING IS NETWORKING AT ALL!

At this point, we're trying to determine where the issue lies, once it will work wired, we have a smaller universe of possible issues to sort through. It's simply a process of divide and conquer.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

mgold8 said:


> The whole point of the Roku is that it will work _Wirelessly!_


Apparently it isn't working anymore and maybe the whole networking functionality is broke.
I would try a factory reset and start from scratch.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

mgold8 said:


> The whole point of buying the Roku is that you don't need to connect it to anything. If that's what I need to do to get it to work, then it's absolutely pointless!


Pointless? How so? I don't see not having wireless capability a problem. I personally would run a cable regardless for a device like that.

If memory serves me correctly, the 1st Gen Roku's didn't have wireless builtin. I believe they were only wired. It wasn't until they came out with the SD, HD and XR models that they incorporated wireless.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

mgold8 said:


> The whole point of buying the Roku is that you don't need to connect it to anything.


I thought the point of buying the Roku was to watch Netflix streaming on a TV?


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just tried to connect it with an Ethernet cable. It didn't work ....... again! It gave me the same message _"Cannot connect to local area network."_


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like a faulty unit - I would expect it to connect by lan quite easily 

You didnt answer my first post about if DHCP is in use on the router


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

etaf said:


> You didnt answer my first post about if DHCP is in use on the router


DHCP is in use on the Router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would get a replacement


----------



## mgold8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried to get the Tech from india to replace it, but for some reason she wouldn't! She kept wanting me to try doing the same things! I'll try to call again, and see what I can do. If not I'll be contacting _ConsumerReports, _The FCC, Better Business Bureu, etc.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you bought it with a credit card, I'd call them and dispute the charge.

BTW, now you know why I wanted to connect using a wired connection.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you do a factory reset?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As you cant see it on the netwrok - the web configuration page may not work - but you can get to factory reset via safemode

user manual her http://soundbridge.roku.com/support/userguide.php
Page48 - safemode



> Safe Mode can also be entered manually by powering Soundbridge off by unplugging it from
> power, then plugging it in again while pressing and holding any button on the remote control
> during boot-up.
> In Safe Mode, SoundBridge goes directly into the System Configuration menu, with options
> limited to checking for software update and resetting factory defaults.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

etaf said:


> As you cant see it on the netwrok - the web configuration page may not work - but you can get to factory reset via safemode
> 
> user manual her http://soundbridge.roku.com/support/userguide.php
> Page48 - safemode


SoundBridge is a different device.

A factory reset can be on the Netflix Roku player from the settings menu.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> SoundBridge is a different device.


why ??
still Roku - are the US device different ??


----------

